# Repti Zoo SH122 Dual Probe Thermometer



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

So I bought one of these and it arrived today all good and nice. Now the thermometers I've been used to have been....let's just say extremely simple non digital affairs.

Now I have this digi one that does min/max temps, alarm settings and all the usual stuff I'm sure more seasoned keepers are used to etc etc and the instructions are in (I think) Spanish and Italian!!! Anyone know an English set of instructions I can get a look at? Took me forever just to find out how to switch it from viewing one temp probe to the other... :blush:

I've searched numerous google pages with no such luck so far. Would really like to get this set up for my beardie


----------



## lonelyone (Aug 26, 2011)

How do you switch ?
Mine came without a manual and I can't figure out how to switch between the two thermo sensors.










This is what it looks like but it has 3 cables coming out of the right hand side, two for temperature and one for humidity.


----------

